# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  حديث الشمعات الاربع..

## شذى الزهراء

*أتمنى ان تقروها بتمعن و تركيز ..
**************











هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 720x531 وحجمها 30 كيلو بايت .


















منقوول
تقبلوا تحياتي..

ش
ذ
ى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله عين العقل والصواب

والله تصدقي خيو 

اني في نقاش مع بنوتة حلوة على مثل هالموضوع 
وانها يائسة وكدا واستخدمنا مثال الشمعة في الكلام

والحين اقدر اتناول وياها هالموضوع الي نقلتيه في وقته ولا بالصور بعد

تسلمي خيو ومشكورة

والله يرحم والديش خيه

----------


## سيناريو

**

*شمعة واحدة تستطيع أن تشعل بها شموع أخرى* 
*وبصيص أمل يفتح نافذة من الأمل* 

*سلمت يمناك خيتي شذى الزهراء على روعة أطروحتك القيمة* 
*التي كانت أقرب للقلب بصور الشمعات*


*الله يعطيكِ ألف عافية*

----------


## alzahrani33

الشمعه الامل

 عصاااميه 

شذى الزهراء
يسلموووو ع الموضوع

تحياتي..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*ابداع* 
*ابداع*
*ابداع*
*جعل الله قلبكي مليئاً بالامل * 
*وجعل شمعتكي لاتنطفي دائما*
*واريد ان هذا الامل منعكس عليكي*
*شذى ولا ارى الحزن على قلمكي* 
*اوكي اخييه*

*تحياتي لك والى المشاعر التي نقلتيها*

*وشكرا*
*ك*
*م*
*ي*
*ل*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ماشاء الله
روعة الموضوع حلوووو مررره من اجمل ماقرأت 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية شذى الزهراء
موفقة لكل خير
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> والله عين العقل والصواب
> 
> والله تصدقي خيو 
> 
> اني في نقاش مع بنوتة حلوة على مثل هالموضوع 
> وانها يائسة وكدا واستخدمنا مثال الشمعة في الكلام
> 
> والحين اقدر اتناول وياها هالموضوع الي نقلتيه في وقته ولا بالصور بعد
> 
> ...



*تسلمي حبيبتي عفاف على تواجدج الحلوو واهم شي الاستفاذه من الموضوع..*

*لاعدمنا طلتج علينا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> **
> 
> *شمعة واحدة تستطيع أن تشعل بها شموع أخرى* 
> *وبصيص أمل يفتح نافذة من الأمل*  
> *سلمت يمناك خيتي شذى الزهراء على روعة أطروحتك القيمة* 
> *التي كانت أقرب للقلب بصور الشمعات* 
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ ألف عافية*



*الاروع وجودج عزيزتي سيناريو بصفحتي ...*

*ودمتي بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الشمعه الامل 
> عصاااميه  
> شذى الزهراء
> يسلموووو ع الموضوع 
> 
> تحياتي..



*مشكور اخوي الزهراني على مرورك الطيب ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ابداع* 
> *ابداع*
> *ابداع*
> *جعل الله قلبكي مليئاً بالامل* 
> *وجعل شمعتكي لاتنطفي دائما*
> *واريد ان هذا الامل منعكس عليكي*
> *شذى ولا ارى الحزن على قلمكي* 
> ...



*تسلم اخوي كميل على كلماتك الحلووة وبعدك تذكر كلمات حزني ..*

*شكرا على المرور ولاعدمناك..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله
> روعة الموضوع حلوووو مررره من اجمل ماقرأت 
> يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية شذى الزهراء
> موفقة لكل خير
> يسلموووووووووووووووو



*تسلمي غاليتي دنيا اسعدني تواجدج بموضوعي ...*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلمو حبيبتي
شذى الزهراء
على المشاركة الرائعة
مهما ضاقتت بنا الحياة وكثرت همومنا 
الاشموع الامل تبدا وتزرع وتتجدد في داخلنا 
مهما ما نشعر بة من الم واحزان
حفظك الباري الرحمن
واسعدك اللة واصبحت بامان
تحياااتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

موضوع رائع جدا ومتميز 
عاشت ايدك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

موضوع في غاية الرووووعه 

تسلمي اختي شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمو حبيبتي
> 
> شذى الزهراء
> على المشاركة الرائعة
> مهما ضاقتت بنا الحياة وكثرت همومنا 
> الاشموع الامل تبدا وتزرع وتتجدد في داخلنا 
> مهما ما نشعر بة من الم واحزان
> حفظك الباري الرحمن
> واسعدك اللة واصبحت بامان
> ...



*يسلمج اختي الفراشة على هالطله الحلووة ولاعدمنا تواجدج بصفحتي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> موضوع رائع جدا ومتميز 
> عاشت ايدك



**
*نوارة وجودج هو الاروع الله لايحرمنا منج ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> موضوع في غاية الرووووعه 
> 
> تسلمي اختي شذى

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعطيك العافيه  على طرحك 000*


*اختي* 

*::شذى الزهراء::*

*اعذب الامنيات واصدق الدعوات ليدوم الامل منير لكي حياتك* 

*دمتي بحفظ الله 000*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يعطيك العافيه على طرحك 000*
> 
> 
> *اختي* 
> 
> *::شذى الزهراء::*
> 
> *اعذب الامنيات واصدق الدعوات ليدوم الامل منير لكي حياتك* 
> 
> *دمتي بحفظ الله 000*



*الله يعافيج اختي الغالية ..*
*تسلمي على لطف تواجدج وكلماتج الحلووة ماننعدم منها يارب..*

----------


## محبة البضعه

*يـــســــــــلموووو ...... يالغلا

والله يعطيك ألف عافية يارب 

طرح جميل وراائع 

بنتظار جديدك

تحياتي لك
محبة البضعه*

----------


## بصيص الامل

(لابد من الامل لتستمر الحياه)
تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو

تحياتي 
بصيص الامل

----------


## غرامك شي

موضوع في غاية الروعة
وانشاء الله الامل موجود دائما 
مع ايماننابالخالق
تقبلي مروري

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يـــســــــــلموووو ...... يالغلا*
> 
> *والله يعطيك ألف عافية يارب* 
> 
> *طرح جميل وراائع* 
> 
> *بنتظار جديدك*
> 
> *تحياتي لك*
> *محبة البضعه*



*يسلم عمرج اختي على لطف مرورج ولاعدمتج..*

*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> (لابد من الامل لتستمر الحياه)
> 
> تسلمي على الموضوع الحلو 
> تحياتي 
> 
> بصيص الامل



*الحلوو هو وجودج اختي لاحرمناج..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> موضوع في غاية الروعة
> وانشاء الله الامل موجود دائما 
> مع ايماننابالخالق
> تقبلي مروري



*الاروع تواصلج اختي بصفحتي ..*

*دمتي بود..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



*شكرا اختي على المرور الطيب..*

----------


## في الانتظار

الامل يجب ان لايموت شاهدو هذه لتعيشو مع الامل

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

[IMG]http://beautymoon84.***********/k11.gif[/IMG]
يسلمووو خيووو
موضووع جداا روووعـــــه
تحيااااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلموووووووو ع الطرح الرااااااااائع.

الله يعطيك العافية.

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*موضوع في قمة الجمال والروعة..*

*حتى نعيش* 
*لابد من وجود ولو بصيص من الأمل في حياتنا*

*يعطيك ألف عافية أختي -في الانتظار-*
*إلى الأمام عزيزتي ..*
*جعل الله دربكِ مضيئ بالشمووووع*
*وأيامكِ كلها آمال تتحقق*
* إن شاء الله*
*..دمتي في حفظ الرحمن..*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

يسلموووووووو 

موضوع في قمة الروعة في الانتظار 

نعم فالأمل مهم في حياتنا لنرى النور ونتقدم للامام

----------


## في الانتظار

الله يسلمك أختي صوت الاكرف 
تحياتي الحاره لكِ

----------


## في الانتظار

الله يسلمك أخي شبل الطفوف
تحياتي

----------


## في الانتظار

شكرا لكِ شواطئ الشوق والأخت دمعة على السطور 
والله يعافيكم وسلمكم من كل شر
تحياتي الحاره

----------


## صالح 48

موضوع قيم وجميل
فعلا 
ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأمل
كما قال الشاعر

مشكورة أختي على الموضوع

----------


## في الانتظار

العفو اخي الكريم 
تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

*قمـــــــــــــــــهـ في الروووووووعهـ* 

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــــووو على الطرح الجالب للأمل ..*

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوووووووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورررين ع المرور اللطيف..*
*لاعدمتكم في صفحتي..*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سلمت يمناك خيتي شذى الزهراء على روعة أطروحتك القيمة فلولا الامل ما عاش انسان على وجة الارض لكن تمر على الانسان ايام يفقد الامل فى هد ة الحياة لكن اللة رحيم على عبادة يعطى الانسان الامل ليكمل مشوارة فى الحياة للك احلى تحياتى يا شدى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي خيتو مريومه ع التواجد الحلوو*
*ما انحرم منج في صفحتي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اعجبني كثيرا*
*عساج عالقوه اختي العزيزه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوره اختي ورده ع وجودج اللطيف..*
*لاعدمتج في صفحتي*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

يسلمووووووو على  الموضوع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور اخوي ع تواجدك اللطيف..*
*تحياتي لك..*

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

مرحبا ...
يعطيك العافيه...
موضوع حلو...
الامل لولا الامل لما استطع من البقاء في هذع الدنيا الى الان .....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي اختي ع وجودج المميز*
*لاعدمتج في صفحتي*

----------


## khozam

حقيقة من اجمل ما قرات اختي الكريمة

فعلا لابد من المحافظة على الامل

موضوع رائع خيوة 

لكي مني كل احترام وشكر وتقدير على الموضوع الرائع

دمتي مميزة انتي ومواضيعك

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم اخوي حضورك في موضوعي هو المميز*
*ماانحرم من تواصلك الطيب*
*تحياتي*

----------

